# Skirmishers



## middlemonster (Jul 27, 2009)

I like WH40k. I don't like WHFB but my friend is the exact opposite. Are there any armies in WHFB that emphasize skirmisher units.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

From what I can tell Wood Elves can really stock up on Skirmishing units. I hear that is a rough army to use these days though...


----------



## middlemonster (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm sorry, my friend described skirmishers differently than I thought they were. He told me skirmishers move the same way units move in 40k but they don't they're just a little more spread out and used for kiting not for mobility. They are still based units.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

They used to. In favour of streamlining it they basically turned them into standard units with greater spacing to protect from Template weaponry.

If I'm honest, 6th Edition Skirmishers were perfect - there was no need to change them from 6th to 7th, and if they absolutely had to change them in 7th, then not change them in 8th.


----------

